# Sooty Buckskin or Dunskin??



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Do you know anything about her parents? What colours are they, that would be the easiest way to decide.

Id say she's a buckskin. Just based on the fact she looks identical to a mare we used to have but her mom was a palomino, and her dad was a buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donna3268 (Sep 17, 2012)

Her Father is a Palomino Foxtrotter and her Mother is a Belgian not sure of color.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually, imo, she's a smokey brown/brownskin.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's really hard to tell from just the one picture. Is there any way you could get some more detailed pictures, especially clear ones of her legs and her butt/back from directly behind her so that the dorsal stripe is clearly visible?

Just going from the single picture, though? I would say that she's a brownskin/smokey brown. It's very similar to buckskin, just with a different version of the Agouti (the gene that restricts black points and dilutes the body...causes bay and brown. Bay is "A" and brown is "At"...I think). Typically, brownskins are a lot darker with supercharged dapples as compared to regular buckskins.


----------



## donna3268 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## donna3268 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I still think she is brownskin. Brown based horses often have a dorsal, as brown likes dark hair along the topline. Dun tends to have a more muted shade to it, rather than a rich hue like your girl.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

From what I can tell she is a Dun. check for leg stripping. She also has Dapples. very nice! To be a dun one of her parents must be carrying the dun gene. Do you know if its in her lines?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Also, unless the sire was a palomino dun, I'm almost positive dun does not exist in Belgians - in fact, I do believe they're almost solely "base" colors - black and chestnut with potential for modifiers such as agouti and grey only. I would agree with sooty brownskin/buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a dun. Not genetically possible unless one of the parents was a dun, which Belgians are not and a dunalino would not produce that color unless crossed with a dark horse.
Looks like a buckskin to me


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's very difficult to tell from the pictures (they're pretty small) but I'd guess either sooty buckskin or sooty brown buckskin.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I think brownskin too.



lilruffian said:


> Not a dun. Not genetically possible unless one of the parents was a dun, which Belgians are not and a dunalino would not produce that color unless crossed with a dark horse.
> Looks like a buckskin to me


Why would a dunalino not produce a dark horse? Agouti hides on red, so it's entirely possible for a palomino to be carrying At unbeknownst to anyone and if the other horse is black-based, you have an entirely possible chance of having a brownskin foal.


----------



## Chief101 (Sep 23, 2012)

I believe you have a black buckskin.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

What is a black buckskin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> What is a black buckskin?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a name used for smoky black in the UK and in Australia. However, I don't think this horse is that colour.


----------

